# Need some help identifing



## Chris Geeo (Mar 28, 2016)

Dug up a nice scarred up root that was about to be the death of my driveway. I'm wondering if I might possibly be able to use it for some pretties. But, I'm not sure what kind of tree it even is. The trees are pretty fast growing (in the pic of the full tree it is only about 8 years old) and is a very soft wood. The meat inside is very white colored and the bark peels off real easy. Any help here would be appreciated


----------



## ClintW (Mar 31, 2016)

Definitely a tree kinda tree....

Maybe boxelder? Based on knarly growing. If you cut a piece and sand it well it may be easier to identify.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 31, 2016)

Could be a maple of some kind, had a large one in my yard that had to come down. It was white wood and soft, while green, let it dry and it is very hard, but great for turning. I made my wife a bowl out of a piece, and worked out nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't believe it's boxelder. I can't ID it but I can tell you which way south is if you need to know . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 31, 2016)

I had thought maybe a"basswood" but am still waiting for the wood pictures. I the bark soft or hard? I'll stop there -> .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 19, 2016)

Finally got some more pictures of this mystery tree... The bark is thin and very easily removed in large sheets.

End Grain




Figured this would be good too. Its a picture of the new growth of leaves and the "Flowers"?




Either way its gonna be awesome once stabilized!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 19, 2016)

Nope, not clicking for me, 8 years growth equaling just under 50 feet tall, so around 6 feet a year. Popple as in hybrid poplars (_Populus_ spp.) can do that as can some willows. Then that end grain shot through me for a loop, looked similar to "Black Locust", second glance it looks like root end grain which often has characteristics different than the end grain characteristics of woody materials found above the ground (above trunk, main stem). Even branches can cause confusion, since they often contain tension wood. I assume your end grain shot is in fact root wood based on your first pictures.

The leaves, Yet again you got me, please post another shot when they are full size. The zig-zag twig pattern should click as well, but still several possiblities. Those little drooping things are compound / clustered flowers? I would guess a cottonwood at this time. The "cotton" is only produced from the female flowers. Male trees do not have it, thus the cotton-less cottonwood.

Bark doesn't match for me. Look forward to seeing full sized leaves in a few weeks...

Second question, can you cut a 6" inch piece off of the 8-10 diameter + stub above the chain link fence, and post the end grain shot of that since it is main stem wood?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes, you're correct about the root end grain. I was unaware there was a difference. My ignorance sorry. Being I cant cut the whole tree down might be difficult to get a truck grain pattern. I can get one from a large branch that was cut off last year. If that will do any good. If so, ill drag my belt sander out there and get it nice and smooth first. I plan on doing some playing with the pieces i have anyways but would really be nice to say this is "____" wood. I have the feeling it is some type of poplar. Is all poplar green on the inside?The drooping cluster things are more like pollen rods that wreck havock on windshields. One thing I just remembered is the leaves are fuzzy and turn a golden yellow in the fall. Also, they pop up everywhere! like EVERYWHERE! they can take root on a rock just about.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes Chris, the 8-10" stub I mentioned is the branch that was cut last year. No, don't drag your sander out to the tree. Just cut a 4-6" thick cookie off of that stub so we can see the natural color of the wood. Otherwise you are sanding a weathered end cut that could work, but fresh representative wood is better. Cut off a cookie big enough that you can use the wood. Likely it will have some stain or spalt as you progress from the new cut up the stem to the old cut. You might want to cut the cookie in half (top to bottom) to share that picture too. Note the color of the pith. Is it soft, spongy and brown?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 19, 2016)

OK ill do that tomorrow. Thanks for the help


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 20, 2016)

Ok, @Mr. Peet Hopefully this helps. Unfortunately my saw was kinda dull and didnt get a real great cut.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 21, 2016)

_Populus _genus, I would bank on. Let's see what the leaves say in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank You!


----------



## Chris Geeo (May 12, 2016)

OK the leaves are finally at the full grown size for me to post a picture of them. I think your right though @Mr. Peet. Im pretty sure it has to be some form of poplar. which one I'm not exactly sure.






 .


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the updated post Chris. Are these leaves about 3" inches long, not including the petiole (stem)? I'm still not sure on species. We don't have any leaves yet. Spring fell asleep for 2 weeks and is just waking up. Send us another set of pictures in a month to see how the leaves darken, if any, and to see if the shape changes much has the leaves harden off. Thanks again for giving us an update.

Maybe someone else here knows your tree now. Good luck...


----------



## Chris Geeo (May 13, 2016)

Will doand thanks for the reply. They don't get any darker than this and are fairly large leaves. Approx 6" long minus the stem and 3" wide. The shape doesn't change after this point and stay soft and can be wadded up without breaking them. One thing is the bottom side is covered with little hairs and has a kinda white appearance. In the fall they change to a brilliant yellow.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 13, 2016)

Might be "Downy Poplar", _Populus heterophylla_.... or any various hybrid....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

